# my little furry friends



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

It's been a long time coming but here are my crazy furry critters! X3

The first one is Bosco, and the spider gerbil is Otis.:3 They are hard to get pics of! >.<


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

D'aww they're so sweet ^_^ Bosco looks exactly like my old Gerbil, Jerry. Loved him to bits but he was a bit naughty, he used to chew EVERYTHING. Are yours chewy?


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Yes, I put a toilet paper roll in there just now and the obliterated it in minutes. They're starting to calm down though and will actually let me pick them up. :3


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Gerbils are always on the move!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Tell me about it Bosco almost got loose today when he decided to climb my arm onto the cage top!


----------



## nclnchls (Mar 18, 2014)

They're sooo cute! I always wanted gerbils.


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Your gerbils are adorable! I have two male gerbils as well, their names are Tapioca and Pudding.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Thanks, they're more adorable in person. Bosco is ticklish and Otis like to nibble, he's doesn't bite though it just tickles.


----------

